# Where's the Yarn Lady?



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Just arrived in Ocala the other day and I thought I'd cruise on down to Summerfield (to stop at the LYS to purchase some needles), specifically 'The Yarn Lady', on Hwy 441 and she's gone! Do any of you KPers, that live in the area, have any idea if she closed up her shop or did she move? I need some supplies. If she's gone for good, is another LYS in the area? Thank you, in advance. Janet


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

http://www.knitmap.com/locations/yards-n-yarn-llc-34470

This shows one. In the past I have found a few closed stores listed here. Let's hope they've updated.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the super quick response! I'll check that place out tomorrow.


----------



## Margaretadkins (Sep 10, 2013)

She's moved right down the street into a wonderful location! Call her up and go see her!


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

From her old store, continue south on 27 past the Villages walkover, past the shopping area til you come to Racetrak across from Wateroak. Turn right at the light (highway 25) and drive straight until you see her very large Yarn sign. (Don't follow 25 around, but go straight back past the side of the veterinarian). Good luck and enjoy. She is not open on Monday.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you Jnelson-1947; I will drive down there, sometime this week, and check out her new store. I'm glad to read that she's still in business. janet


----------



## C.A. (May 14, 2013)

Oh, thank you for the directions. We're relatively new down here and a visit to The Yarn Lady has been on my "to do" list. Now, she's even closer.

C


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

So I guess this means you won't be at Linda's today??


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

You have an acute perception of the obvious, PJ. Stay warm and tell everyone hello.


----------

